# 50's Chainset 46/49 - Lenton Grand Prix



## Almaguer4 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hello, I'm in the early stages of restoring a 1958 Raleigh Lenton Grand Prix and in need of a chainset that's time appropriate for this bike.   

The correct chainset is a Williams "Heron" Double, 46t/49t crankset.   

Here are a few pics of others  chsinsets that were equipped on Lenton GP's 










I recently missed out on one on EBay. I was outbidded.  

Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 30, 2016)

KMC makes "5-6-7 speed" chains which will probably work for you.
You could probably also get by with a modern 8-speed chain

oops, you're talking about chainrings + crankset.
You could make a nice half-step double with Stronglight or TA alloy cotterless cranks.
It would require a BB change with the correct cups.

You could also check ebay for cottered crank. 

You might also request to Dale for access to Classic Rendevous google groups. 
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/classic-rendezvous-lightweight-vintage-bicycles 
You'd need a g-mail account, and e-mail him for access to the board
http://www.classicrendezvous.com/ - look for click to Join CR google group

Peter White and Hillary Stone both post there and may be able to help you find just what you want.


----------



## Almaguer4 (Dec 30, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> KMC makes "5-6-7 speed" chains which will probably work for you.
> You could probably also get by with a modern 8-speed chain
> 
> oops, you're talking about chainrings + crankset.
> ...




Sorry, yes I'm referring to a half step double crankset.   Thanks vey much for the info.  I will reach out to Dale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

